# Trotse klein boogjagter



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Geluk aan die klein jagter!:wink:

Ek hoop Schalk het nie die mannetjie in US$ gecharge nie want Schalk se koedoes is moer duur.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Baie geluk to the mini hunter, I assume if he is adulty he hunt mammoths:wink:
Good to see that the future is in good hunter hands.

@ Philip & Belinda

My congratulation to so much successes. You must have a very big deep-freezer, or was the meat for biltong ?


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Magtag! Check so klein tjokkertjie met so moerse Kudu!! Baie geluk!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Maar dis te lekker....

Mooi man die mannetjie het nou die ys gebreek....


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Hy het baie rede om trots te wees!!! Welgedaan!!!


----------



## daretobowhunt (Sep 24, 2006)

Oom Phillip, dit lyk soos n Diamond Edge boog? Het jy meer inligting oor watse punt hy gebruik het en gewig|spoed van die pyl?
Laastens, ek merk 2 gate in die koedoe,wat sal die rede wees?


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Koedoe*



daretobowhunt said:


> Oom Phillip, dit lyk soos n Diamond Edge boog? Het jy meer inligting oor watse punt hy gebruik het en gewig|spoed van die pyl?
> Laastens, ek merk 2 gate in die koedoe,wat sal die rede wees?


Hy moes die bok twee skote skiet.Dit was ACC 3-60 24'' pyle teen omtrent 135-140vt/s.Jy is reg dit is n Diamond Edge.

Dit bewys maar net hoe effektief n boog is.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Dit lyk hy volg in pa en ma se voetspore Geluk


----------

